# عاوز أركب تكييف جديد و فى منتهى الحيرة !!



## alaa_21eg (4 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
باختصار أنا بجهز شقتى و نويت أركب تكييف ولقيت الموضوع محير جدا لدرجة أنى قربت أصرف نظر عن موضوع التكييف بالمرة !!!

أنا حاولت أرتب أفكارى فى صورة أسئلة وأتمنى أن تساعدونى فى ايجاد الأجوبة 

1- ريسبشن 40 متر عاوز تكييف كام حصان ؟ وهل الأفضل 2 تكييف قدرة صغيرة أم تكييف واحد قدرة كبيرة ؟

2- أيهما أفضل من حيث الجودة و الآداء و العمر و الأعطال شارب ، إل جى ، أم وايت وول وهل صحيح أن كل المكيفات بالسوق صناعة صينى ؟ 

3- أيهما أفضل تمديد و دفن مواسير التكييف فى الحائط و تحت السيراميك ( فى مرحلة التشطيب ) أم جعلها ظاهرة غير مدفونة و تمديدها بعد التشطيب فى مرحلة التركيب بمعنى هل هنالك مخاطر من دفن المواسير ؟ وهل حدوث تسريب أمر شائع وخاصة إذا ما كانت هذه المواسير ستمر تحت سيراميك أرضية حمام ؟ وهل يمكن عمل جراب من مواسير ال pvc ثم تمرير مواسير الفريون النحاسية بداخلها مما يقلل من احتمالية حدوث مشاكل ، ولكن ماذا إذا كان هناك انثناءات هل يمكن ثنى مواسير التكييف دون حدوث مشاكل ؟ 

4- ما هى أفضل أنواع المواسير النحاسية الموجودة بالسوق ( صينى ، تايلاندى ، أمريكى ، جنوب افريقى ، ألمانى ،.....) وكم تبلغ تكلفة تمديد المتر شامل التكسير و التركيب و الكبس ، الأفضل تمديد الماسورة حتة واحدة ( 8 متر ) دون لحامات خاصة عند دفن المواسير هل هذا صحيح أم أن اللحام فى مواسير التكييف أمر عتيادى ولا يشكل مخاطر ؟

5- المواسير التى تأتى مع تكييف شارب 3 حصان كام متر ، وإذا قررت عدم تركيبها وارجاعها للشركة كم سيخصم من ثمن الجهاز عندئذ ؟ 

أرجو مساعدتى ومساعدة الكثير من مستخدمى التكييف المحتارين بالاجابة عن هذه الأسئلة الشائعة 
لأننى بعد أن زرت أكثر من شركة لتركيب التكييف وجدت أن معظمهم إن لم يكن كلهم لا يهمهم سوى أن يبيعوا للزبون ولم ولن يقدموا المعلومة بأمانة !!!

شكرا مقدما


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (4 يناير 2013)

alaa_21eg قال:


> السلام عليكم
> باختصار أنا بجهز شقتى و نويت أركب تكييف ولقيت الموضوع محير جدا لدرجة أنى قربت أصرف نظر عن موضوع التكييف بالمرة !!!
> 
> أنا حاولت أرتب أفكارى فى صورة أسئلة وأتمنى أن تساعدونى فى ايجاد الأجوبة
> ...



ما شاء الله عليك اخذت خبرة عـال العال فية فنيين كتير ميعرفوش اساسا انواع المواسير النحاس 


انتظر الاجابة الشافية بإذن الله


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (4 يناير 2013)

alaa_21eg قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> 1- ريسبشن 40 متر عاوز تكييف كام حصان ؟ وهل الأفضل 2 تكييف قدرة صغيرة أم تكييف واحد قدرة كبيرة ؟



طيب تقدر ترسملي رسم بسيط للرسبشن مع توضيح الحوائط المعرضة للشمس والشبابيك الي عندك وهل انت دور اخير ولا متكرر


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (4 يناير 2013)

alaa_21eg قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 2- أيهما أفضل من حيث الجودة و الآداء و العمر و الأعطال شارب ، إل جى ، أم وايت وول وهل صحيح أن كل المكيفات بالسوق صناعة صينى ؟



شارب وال جي هم الافضل الان وانا افضل ال جي لانة جهاز كوري بالكامل وكمان ضمان 5 سنوات وكمان والاهم انو بيشتغل عند 54 درجة مئوية وكمان بيشتغل مع انخفاض الجهد ( الفولت حتي (186 فولت )

ودي مؤشرات كلها هائلة وممتازة


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (4 يناير 2013)

alaa_21eg قال:


> 3- أيهما أفضل تمديد و دفن مواسير التكييف فى الحائط و تحت السيراميك ( فى مرحلة التشطيب ) أم جعلها ظاهرة غير مدفونة و تمديدها بعد التشطيب فى مرحلة التركيب بمعنى هل هنالك مخاطر من دفن المواسير ؟ وهل حدوث تسريب أمر شائع وخاصة إذا ما كانت هذه المواسير ستمر تحت سيراميك أرضية حمام ؟ وهل يمكن عمل جراب من مواسير ال pvc ثم تمرير مواسير الفريون النحاسية بداخلها مما يقلل من احتمالية حدوث مشاكل ، ولكن ماذا إذا كان هناك انثناءات هل يمكن ثنى مواسير التكييف دون حدوث مشاكل ؟



بإختصار شديد جداً جداً 

حـــــــــــاول اثناء تمديد مواسير النحاس في الارض ( عدم وجود اي لحامات ) وبكده ان شاء الله ميكونش فية اي تسريب وطبعاً بيكون معاها العزل الخاص بيها وكمان ممكن تحطها داخل مواسير بلاستيكية للحماية ...... دة طبعاً مع وجود الاسلاك الكهربية والتحكم


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (4 يناير 2013)

alaa_21eg قال:


> 4- ما هى أفضل أنواع المواسير النحاسية الموجودة بالسوق ( صينى ، تايلاندى ، أمريكى ، جنوب افريقى ، ألمانى ،.....) وكم تبلغ تكلفة تمديد المتر شامل التكسير و التركيب و الكبس ، الأفضل تمديد الماسورة حتة واحدة ( 8 متر ) دون لحامات خاصة عند دفن المواسير هل هذا صحيح أم أن اللحام فى مواسير التكييف أمر عتيادى ولا يشكل مخاطر ؟
> 
> 5- المواسير التى تأتى مع تكييف شارب 3 حصان كام متر ، وإذا قررت عدم تركيبها وارجاعها للشركة كم سيخصم من ثمن الجهاز عندئذ ؟
> 
> ...



افضل طبعاً الامريكي ألماني وجنوب افريقي بالترتيب سعر تركيب متر مواسير النحاس الجنوب افريقي تقريبا في حدود 130 جنية للمتر ( المتر يشمل خط السائل والسحب واسلاك التحكم )

شارب بتدي 4 متر مواسير نحاس اعتقد مبترجعش ولاكن ال جي ممكن ترجع المواسير النحاس 





تمنياتي بالتوفيق وفي انتظار الرسم الكروكي لتحديد السعة التبريدية المطلوبة


----------



## alaa_21eg (4 يناير 2013)

متشكر جدا جدا على سرعة الرد والاهتمام 


فى المرفقات صورة تخطيطية للشقة المراد تركيب تكييف بها 
الأماكن المقترحة لتركيب التكييف 1 و 2 
المسافة المباشرة بين السبليت و الكومبروسور
1- 2 متر 
2- 6 متر


----------



## alaa_21eg (5 يناير 2013)

بالنسبة للحوائط المعرضة للشمس 
تقريبا معظم الحوائط لا تصلها شمس بعد الظهر لوجود برج مرتفع فى مواجهة العمارة التى بها الشقة مباشرة 
ولكن تحديدا البلكونة الوحيدة بالشقة هى التى يصلها شمس بعد الظهر وهى المكان التى أود بوضع الكومبروسر به
هل يشكل هذا فرق ؟ 
الشقة فى الدور الرابع وليست الدور الأخير 

سؤال ثانى حضر إلى ذهنى الآن 
هل يمكننى الاكتفاء بتكييف واحد فقط 5 حصان ووضعه فى المكان واحد ، لأن عملية التركيب و تمديد المواسير للمكان 2 صعبة و مكلفة و حتما ستؤثر سلبا على الآداء 
شكرا م.محمد


----------



## ابوعبد الرحمن صلاح (5 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم الاخ الفاضل علاء من راى الشخصى بما ان المساحة 40 متر فيلزم تركيب جهاز تكيف 5 حصان وليكون في المكان 1 لانة قريب الوحدة الداخلية منن الوحدة الخارجية مع العلم انة يلزم تركيب ال3 متر مواسير لازم


----------



## alaa_21eg (6 يناير 2013)

شكرا أبو عبدالرحمن على ردك 
وأن أيضا أميل إلى رأيك 
ولكن هل سيكون توزيع الهواء جيدا إذا قمت بتركيب التكييف فى المكان رقم 1 ؟!
مع العلم أن منطقة الجلوس ستكون بالقرب من المكان 1 ولا يهم إن كانت جودة التبريد ممتازة فى المنطقة البعيدة الأخرى لأنها ستكون مخصصة لوقت الطعام فقط 
شكرا 
ما رأيكم فى التكييف الأرضى ( floor mount ) هل لديكم أى ملاحظات بشأنه ، وهل سعره مرتفع بالمقارنة بالأنواع الأخرى ؟


----------



## alaa_21eg (6 يناير 2013)

سؤال آخر 
هل يمكننى حاليا الاكتفاء بتمديد ماسورة ( pvc ) ـ 2 بوصة خلال الجدران على أن يتم تمديد مواسير الفريون لاحقا عن تركيب التكييف 
ولكن إذا ماكان هناك كوع وحيد 90 درجة فى الماسورة ال pvc هل سيشكل هذا أى مشاكل فى تمديد مواسير النحاس عن التركيب ؟


----------



## شادي الطرشان (6 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم
ألا بغض النظر عن نوعية المكيف اذا كان واحد باستطاعة كبيرة او مكيفين فلا ضرر من تمديد المواسير تحت السيراميك وطبعا
من الافضل ان تكون ماسورة واحدة بدون وصلات
بشرط عزلها جيدا مع زيادة اقطار كابلات الكهرباء الموصلة بين القطعتين بحيث اذا كانت مثلا مقطع السلك 2.5mm يتم وضع سلك 4mm

اما بالنسبة للمكيفات فهناك نوعان ( أوجنرال ) او ( إل جي ) هما الأفضل
بالنسبة للاستطاعة
اذا ركبت مكيفين فيمكن تركيب مكيف عند الرقم 1 ومكيف على نفس الجدار عند الرقم 3 توزع المسافة بينهما بحيث تكون استطاعة كل واحد 1.5 طن كما في الصورة 
اما اذا ركبت مكيف واحد تحتاج الى مكيف خزانة باستطاعة 4 طن يركب عند الرقم 2 في الصورة ويمكن عمل علبة توصيل للمواسير خلف
المكيف على الجدار عند تمديد المواسير بشكل مخفي


----------



## شادي الطرشان (6 يناير 2013)

اذا ركبت ماسورة pvc 2 بوصة وكان هناك كوع 90 فلن تستطيع مديد المواسير بداخله
يمكنك تمديد المواسير تحت السيراميك بعد عزلها جيدا وتغطيتها بطبقة من الاسمنت ولكن تحتاج لتمديد تيوب من اجل اسلاك الكهرباء الواصلة
بين القطعتين وتيوب آخر من أجل انبوب تصريف المياه


----------



## alaa_21eg (6 يناير 2013)

many thanks 
شادى 
طيب انهارده أنا اتكلمت مع شركة التكييف و قالى أن متر توصيل النحاس جنوب افريقى ب 110 جنيه 
لغاية كده جميل 
بس المشكلة أنى مصمم أن ال8 متر اللى هايركبوا يكونوا حتة واحدة بدون لحامات لأنى سأدفن هذه المواسير تحت السيراميك 
والفنى مصمم أن هايكون فيه لحامين أو أكتر وبيقوللى ماتقلقش من اللحام 
وكمان الماسورة اللى هاركبها هايكون فيها 3 زوايا 90 درجة والفنى بيقول أن هذه الانثناءات لن تؤثر على الكفاءة pressure drop 
هل كلام الفنى سليم ؟


----------



## شادي الطرشان (7 يناير 2013)

أخي الكريم
طبعا انا قلت انو لما يكونو الواسير وصلة وحدة افضل
لكن اذا كان في لحامات هاذا يعني ان الفني عنده مواسير زائدة حصل عليها من تركيب المكيفات او هي وصلات زائدة من وصلات طويلة
ولا يوجد مشكلة من لحامها اذا كان لحام المواسير جيد وخصوصا اذا تم لحامها بقضيب فضة عليه بودرة ابيض
ولكن أؤكد أنه طالما المواسير سوف تدفن تحت السيراميك الأفضل ان لا يكون بها لحامات
لكن القرار بيرجع إلك وليس للفني فأنت بتقرر اذا كانت المواسير وصلة وحدة لانك انت اللي رح تدفع ثمنها

اما بالنسبة للزوايا لا يوجد مشكلة اذا كانت 90 درجة بشرط ان يتم ثنيها جيدا بحيث لا يكون فيها طعج

انا بعتقد ان الفني كمان قلك انو رح يكون في لحامين يمكن حتى يرتاح بثني المواسير بحيث يجد ثني المواسير اسهل له
ولكني من خلال صورة التصميم لا اجد ضرورة من توصيل المواسير عدة وصلات فتوصيلها مرة وحدة سهل


----------



## كفاح الجريح (17 يناير 2013)

alaa_21eg قال:


> السلام عليكم
> باختصار أنا بجهز شقتى و نويت أركب تكييف ولقيت الموضوع محير جدا لدرجة أنى قربت أصرف نظر عن موضوع التكييف بالمرة !!!
> 
> أنا حاولت أرتب أفكارى فى صورة أسئلة وأتمنى أن تساعدونى فى ايجاد الأجوبة
> ...


بالنسبة لانواع المواسير الاحسن الجنوب افريقي
ونوع جهاز التكييف سبلت يونت
carrier
سعة 5 طن


----------

